# Pointers for novice? LBI surffishing



## rumdrinks (Jun 7, 2005)

Will be trying my hand (or reel) at surffishing this summer. Any top 5 or so tips for the novice? Kind of rod? kind of reel? bait? Oh, and , is there a place (website) to get rules on what can be kept and what must be thrown back? 

I can be reached at [email protected]

thanks in advance


----------



## KHangler (Aug 11, 2004)

My suggestion is you go to Dick's Sporting Goods (or any other big outfit that sells fishing gear), you can get a moderate-priced surf fishing combo rod and reel there (and have them string the line on your reel). Then, go to a local tackle shop and ask questions. A fishfinder rig (sliding sinker) is about as easy as you can get. As for bait, it depends what you are targeting, but squid or clam will probably do. Pick up a sand spike to hold your rod. Cast it out there, put the rod in it's holder. Enjoy the sounds of nature (or pop in a Jimmy Buffett tape), sit down in your beach chair, and chill.


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*my 2 cents*

do what khangler said.
i would look into at least a 10-12 ft pole. mot too heavy. you can get a good set up for about 100-150. remember, you get what you pay for. even the tackle shops have reasonable setups. ask the tackle shop people. they might not give all the secrets away but they will help. you need a setup that can get you past the breakers. also something to throw 6-8 ozs. i recommend a sealline x by diawa or a tica. good rods and reasonable. also an ocean minded rod. 
go to hatterasoutfitters.com for info on rigs and knots. they have xtra links to go to. 
from the horses mouth, the fish are up and down the beaches at lbi, big blues and stripers.
have fun.
db77


----------



## rumdrinks (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks folks. Will begin the search for Bubba on June 18th and will report back.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

*1 mo tip*

Always rinse off your rods and reels in freshwater after saltwater fishin, saltwater corrosion ruins equipment fast.


----------



## rumdrinks (Jun 7, 2005)

So, we stink at casting, but got a little better before we ran out of bait (clams). Only lost one rig. Had one nice hit, but lost him. Will be back in beach haven July 1. Anyway, Jingles was saying that stripers were everywhere!

Funny story: got a call from my brother (who IS an expert and was our teacher) on friday night saying, "if you want to REALLY learn how to fish, get down to beach haven immediately and listen to the live Jimmy Buffet concert on Sirius radio from Mohegan Sun and drink rum." (ok , so the message wasn't as elegant as that, due to prior rum consumption, but the jist of the message was just that).


----------

